# SIPS Tips and Tricks?



## pdzl (Jun 22, 2006)

I was wondering what tips and tricks you SIPS experts might have to share?

While I'm starting this anyway, if I may ask, when you guys are using SIPS do you start out with the presets or just leave it blank (do you edit the knobs or keep it as is)? For example I tried using the Cello preset a few weeks ago and to me it just sounded like some fake, strange and extreme midi pitch bending going on...I'm probably doing something wrong here somehow.


----------



## pdzl (Jun 22, 2006)

I used the QLSO Gold XP with release trails off on both the cello ensembles and solo cello.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, I recently had time to sit down and really learn SIPS, there's a great part in the manual where Big Bob guides you through a process from scratch; load up a blank setting, set xtime to 100 etc, etc.

I felt I was really learning the charactertistic of each function this way.

It also helps to assign the cc's to each tweakable feature - then play a patch and fiddle with the faders, see what results you get.

Ive gotta say, I went from impressed on first hearing and seeing this script, to blown away when I realised just how powerful and flexible it is.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't forget that SIPS is for solo instruments so as it's not intended for sections it might not work perfectly with them... but in most cases it does! 

One thing you can do is to assign two string patches to the same channel, one with sips and one pòdS   =Î±dS   =Î²dS   =Î³dS   =Î´dS   =ÎµdS   =Î¶dS   =Î·dS   =Î¸dS   =Î¹dS   =ÎºdS   =Î»dS   =Î¼dS   =Î½dS   =Î¾dS   =Î¿dS   =ÎÀdS   =ÎÁdS   =ÎÂdS   =ÎÃdS   =ÎÄdS   =ÎÅdS   =ÎÆdS   =ÎÇdS   =ÎÈdS   =ÎÉdS   =ÎÊdS   =ÎËdS   =ÎÌdS   =ÎÍdS   =ÎÎdS   =ÎÏdS   =ÎÐdS   =ÎÑdS   =ÎÒdS   =ÎÓdS   =ÎÔdS   =ÎÕdS   =ÎÖdS   =Î×dS   =ÎØdS   =ÎÙdS   =ÎÚdS   =ÎÛdS   =ÎÜdS   =ÎÝdS   =ÎÞdS


----------



## pdzl (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys! I will go over Big Bob's guide again as soon as I can, in case I missed something.

When you guys use SIPS, do you guys use the presets or do you start from scratch? (For those who use the presets - do you change the knob that controls how extreme or subtle the bending that goes on from note to note).

Thanks in advance everyone,


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Theo,

We meet again :wink: 



> Speaking of that, it would be great if we could adjust the release independantly from XTime, but no biggy.


What release are you refering to? If you are talking about the 'inside' notes of a legato phrase, the 'release' time *is adjustabòde   =Ò9de   =Ò:de   =Ò;de   =Ò<de   =Ò=de   =Ò>de   =Ò?de   =Ò@de   =ÒAde   =ÒBde   =ÒCde   =ÒDde   =ÒEde   =ÒFde   =ÒGde   =ÒHde   =ÒIde   =ÒJde   =ÒKde   =ÒLde   =ÒMde   =ÒNde   =ÒOde   =ÒPde   =ÒQde   =ÒRde   =ÒSde   =ÒTde   =ÒUde   =ÒVde   =ÒWde   =ÒXde   =ÒYde   =ÒZde   =Ò[de*


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 24, 2006)

Dear Robert,

Please correct me if i'm wrong: if you have a small X-Time you cannot have a large release from one note to the other while if you increase X-Time, the release time increases as well* but so does the fade in time of the next note.*

So what i'm hoping for is that you can adjust a release to be larger than the X-Time - not limited by the crossfade. The primary problem now is that if you increase X-time, the release increases but also the attack time of the next note has a large fade in.

So to sum it up, at least for section sounds the release should be larger than the fade in time.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Theo, leave it to you to come up with something like this :wink: 



> So to sum it up, at least for section sounds the release should be larger than the fade in time.



You are quite correct that RlsFade cannot be set to more than 100% of XTime. However, it would seem that you could get a similar effect by setting XTime higher than you wanted it for the fade-in (in other words set RlsFade to 100% and XTIme to get the desired release time). Now the only problem is that the fade-in time of the new note is longer than you want. Let's suppose that you want a fade-in time that's only 50% of the XTime. You could set AtkFade to 50% and NodeVol to 100% and you would now have a fade-in time 50% of XTime with a fade-out of 100% of XTime. Remember that XTime is the total fade-in time for both segments of the fade-in curve. If you set NodeVol near 100%, then AtkFade * XTime is essentially the fade-in time. And, since AtkFade can be set to as low as 10% of XTime, you can make the fade-out time up to 10 times as long as the fade-in time if you want.

Does this help at all?

Bob


----------

